
On how Flash games shaped the video game industry - homarp
http://flashgamehistory.com/
======
catmanjan
I don't think any of the new development platforms have gotten even close to
how accessible it was to make games in flash - pre as3 was the perfect
combination of ease of art creation and programming

~~~
c00ls0sa
Rpg Maker, GameMaker, JS itself, Unreal Engine. - it's true Flash gave way to
allowing creativity to flourish easier but accessibility has come and gone -
at this point it's personal preference and CPU usage that dictate the expanse
of your games

~~~
catmanjan
I'd argue that none of those can do both the art and programming side of
things as well (for beginners) as flash did

I haven't used RPG Maker in a decade, but when I did you had to import
sprites, same with GameMaker. JS doesn't help you with art. Unreal Engine has
a basic modeller but you have to use Blender which is quite complex for
beginners

Flash was like an animated paint, super accessible

------
mkoubaa
Is anyone doing a WASM flash por

~~~
efreak
There's been a few flash runtimes in javascript and other languages. Most of
them have been long abandoned.

[https://github.com/tobeytailor/gordon](https://github.com/tobeytailor/gordon)

[https://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/](https://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/)

In development:

[https://github.com/lightspark/lightspark](https://github.com/lightspark/lightspark)

[https://github.com/ruffle-rs/ruffle](https://github.com/ruffle-rs/ruffle)

And then the most recent one, CheerpX, which as I understand it runs the Adobe
flash runtime itself via wasm:
[https://leaningtech.com/pages/cheerpxflash.html](https://leaningtech.com/pages/cheerpxflash.html)

Which brings me to Java. Java left the browser even before flash did. Not all
of these are javascript jvms, but all of them are intended to run Java
applications in the browser (some are transpilers, others require code
changes):

[https://leaningtech.com/pages/cheerpj.html](https://leaningtech.com/pages/cheerpj.html)

[https://github.com/java2script/java2script](https://github.com/java2script/java2script)
(this links to some less-complete projects)

[https://github.com/Jivings/jsJVM](https://github.com/Jivings/jsJVM)

[https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM](https://github.com/nurv/BicaVM)

[https://github.com/st-js/st-js/](https://github.com/st-js/st-js/)

[https://github.com/plasma-umass/doppio](https://github.com/plasma-
umass/doppio)

[https://github.com/jtulach/bck2brwsr](https://github.com/jtulach/bck2brwsr)

[https://www.keithschwarz.com/+script/](https://www.keithschwarz.com/+script/)

[https://github.com/robterrell/orto](https://github.com/robterrell/orto)

[https://github.com/jdstroy/JavaPoly](https://github.com/jdstroy/JavaPoly)

[https://gitlab.com/neoexpert/jvm/-/blob/master/jsjvm/README....](https://gitlab.com/neoexpert/jvm/-/blob/master/jsjvm/README.md)

~~~
mkoubaa
Wow, cheerpx looks promising. Thanks for sharing!

Java in the browser reminds of classic RuneScape and my favorite old game site
Javagameplay. Great times

